# African Grey Parrots



## CharleyRogan

Hey, I was wondering what you could tell me about an african grey parrot!

Are they suitable to live in same room as rodents, what size cage am I lookin at, how long do they live, how much i should look to pay, food, male or female? etc

Cheers!


----------



## DKDREAM

The african grey is classed as a large bird, they can be noisy and like all parrots messy. You should look at a cage thats quite large, a good site is Parrot Supplies - UK Online Parrot Shop, Huge Range & Fast Delivery that site will tell you what cage is suitable. A hand reared African grey can cost upto £550. Are you aware their is 2 different species of Grey the Congo and Timneh the Timneh is less expensive and has a maroon tail and the Congo is bright red. The sex of the bird shouldnt matter if you get a baby either sex would be as loving towards you, however some males can be more grumpy during mating season.


----------



## DKDREAM

heres some info on both parrots

Timneh African Grey

Congo and Timneh African Greys


----------



## DKDREAM

Can i ask you what interests you in an African grey?


----------



## hawksport

Cage size around 120cm high x 90cm x 60cm
Lifespan around 70 years
A hand reared silver is going to be £500+
Male or female wouldn't matter to me, some say opposite to owner is best. Unless it has been dna tested you wont know.
These are a very demanding species, has a high rate of feather plucking problems and will more than likely bond to one person when it is older.
Consider also the small macaws eg chestnut fronted, yellow collared and illigers a bit less demanding but a lot noisier


----------



## DKDREAM

forgot to say a pellet diet is best for greys they also need calcium too, they do need baths too as they create a lot of dust.


----------



## hawksport

and dont let them escape they have no sense of direction at all


----------



## DKDREAM

hawksport said:


> and dont let them escape they have no sense of direction at all


pmsl, on a serious note, you bcan get parrot harness's maybe you could train one up HS? Imagine how much that would sell lol.


----------



## hawksport

DKDREAM said:


> pmsl, on a serious note, you bcan get parrot harness's maybe you could train one up HS? Imagine how much that would sell lol.


I've had a cockatiel that used to free fly aound the village, a colony of budgies at liberty, a breeding pair of conures at liberty and macaws at liberty with no problems. One AG got out of a window and had me running round for nearly three weeks before I found it. Theres a bird park in Leicestershire and the only ones they don't have at liberty are the AGs.


----------



## CharleyRogan

DKDREAM said:


> Can i ask you what interests you in an African grey?


One of my friends have got one, and I love the level of intellect of them! They are amazing speakers, and friendly (at least my friends is!) And I feel its a pet that could really get to know you and you it!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> One of my friends have got one, and I love the level of intellect of them! They are amazing speakers, and friendly (at least my friends is!) And I feel its a pet that could really get to know you and you it!


the one my mother in law has is a nasty little sod! it's only taken to my mother in law hates everyone else lol.. especially me!


----------



## DKDREAM

They are nice nirds but are quite time consuming. some are better then others, just like people, Have you seen the amazing Alex the African grey


----------



## CharleyRogan

RockRomantic said:


> the one my mother in law has is a nasty little sod! it's only taken to my mother in law hates everyone else lol.. especially me!


I have read that they tend to stick to one person as they get older!


----------



## CharleyRogan

DKDREAM said:


> They are nice nirds but are quite time consuming. some are better then others, just like people, Have you seen the amazing Alex the African grey


Is that the African Grey who is completely self aware? I read one story of a parrot where they tought him colours, and he didn't know what colour he was as they never taught him grey, so he asked his owners' What colour am I?' and also he tells about his feelings, and uses I in respect to himself!

That is amazing!!


----------



## Danielmarkwogh

The African grey parrot has got to be one of the most charming parrots, This parrots are very intelligence and charm. Now in a days so many peoples are taking this bird.


----------



## DKDREAM

hawksport said:


> I've had a cockatiel that used to free fly aound the village, a colony of budgies at liberty, a breeding pair of conures at liberty and macaws at liberty with no problems. One AG got out of a window and had me running round for nearly three weeks before I found it. Theres a bird park in Leicestershire and the only ones they don't have at liberty are the AGs.


is that desford tropical bird gardens? I have been their it is a fantastic place. I have only ever seen one grey flying free their the rest are all in flights. their was a lovely blue fronted Amazon they are my dream bird


----------



## hawksport

That's right. Was the grey free flying or was it clipped? It was a lot better when it first opened than it is now. We are going again in a couple of weeks


----------



## DKDREAM

hawksport said:


> That's right. Was the grey free flying or was it clipped? It was a lot better when it first opened than it is now. We are going again in a couple of weeks


he could well of been clipped as he was on people most of the time if you know what I mean. I really enjoy it their, wish i lived closer, I 1st visited in 2006 Its just so nice to be able to see parrots free flying.


----------



## Jason2

CharleyRogan said:


> Is that the African Grey who is completely self aware? I read one story of a parrot where they tought him colours, and he didn't know what colour he was as they never taught him grey, so he asked his owners' What colour am I?' and also he tells about his feelings, and uses I in respect to himself!
> 
> That is amazing!!


Impossible. Parrots do not understand what they are saying. They cannot reason. They only say what they hear around them. They only learn human language so that they fit in and get attention from its clan.


----------



## Jason2

Anyway, the best parrot is: The macaw!


----------



## Zayna

i would love to own an AG, they are amazing!! We couldnt have one as we couldnt afford it for a start and also wouldnt be able to give it the attention it would require, i know they need a lot.


----------



## DKDREAM

Jason2 said:


> Impossible. Parrots do not understand what they are saying. They cannot reason. They only say what they hear around them. They only learn human language so that they fit in and get attention from its clan.


im sorry but some parrots can understand like Alex the african grey he can communicate with people.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Awww Jason has been banned before I can write a response! HAHAHAHA


----------



## holly1

I Have an african grey.
She is so entertaining.
She makes phonecalls to herself, when Im on the phone.Shes talking behind me,people think i have visitors around,her voice is so life like.
3 Rules
Dont swear
Make sure the cage is locked
Dont leave anything in reach of the cage:thumbup:

Poppy loves me,but hates everyone else


----------



## jonnybbush

I love African Grey Parrots because It is one of the most charming parrots. Thanks for sharing such wonderful photos here in this site. I really liked these Photos.


----------



## dexter

hawksport said:


> and dont let them escape they have no sense of direction at all


and crap flyers lol...............


----------



## lauz_1982

Our neighbour has an african grey and it whistles the same song over and over and over - when it's not it's whistling and screeching all sorts of stuff. Drives me crazy when I'm out the back door and they have their door open - don't know how they can put up with it! I have met a lovely quieter one who did talk - I think next door just got the ASBO version! 

Laura


----------



## jamesmates

I recently bought an African Grey and am loving every minute of it. They make such great pets.

I bought mine from www.ukafricangrey.co.uk who are based in Berkshire. I would recommend them to anyone looking for info. They were very helpful when I was deciding whether or not to buy.


----------

